# 4 H bunnies



## Cheyrul (Apr 4, 2012)

Can a 4H bun be spayed?


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 4, 2012)

To be shown, you mean? My guess is, not. But I wish 4-H got interested in rabbit hopping, where spaying is not an issue & seems like a fun activity that kids would love.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 4, 2012)

4-H bunnies, according to our PA 4-H rules, can't be spayed or neutered. The purpose, after all, is breeding and raising meat animals.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 4, 2012)

Meat animals? I rescued Gary from a 4-H kid that was going to kill him because he has a color DQ. He's a mini rex and just 3 pounds! Do people still use them for [email protected]#%? *gulp*


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 4, 2012)

That's not necessarily fair, 4-H is not only meat rabbit. Brandy, mini rex are used for fur and a lot of 4-H projects are meant to be breed standard. My bet is Gary didn't meet the breed standard, hence he was a cull. 

A lot of 4-H kids breed to meet the breed standard, it's not just for meat. We've changed 4-H quite a bit here in Canada, a lot of clubs have been taking up hopping since we started doing it. Increasing hopping popularity over meat is always a good thing.

And really, when their hair has grown back, I don't think a judge will noticed if they are spayed or not. Really, how can they tell? Unless you say they are spayed, they'll never know.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 4, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Meat animals? I rescued Gary from a 4-H kid that was going to kill him because he has a color DQ. He's a mini rex and just 3 pounds! Do people still use them for [email protected]#%? *gulp*



4-H was designed for children to learn about raising farm animals. Cows, chickens, goats, sheep, and rabbits. It's a very good organization for children to learn where food comes from, raise it, and also processes it, if they choose to. And ususually even after the fair, their farm animals are sold or processes. That's what farming is all about guys. 

Mini Rex, Rex are also used for their fur as well. 

It's a fact of life. And that's what 4-H is all about. Learning to be self sufficient. 

I know I'm going to get my hand smacked for posting this, but truth hurts. I give those children credit. They know where food comes from, how to prepare it, and how to raise it. Something lots of children don't even realize. They all think it's just a ride to a supermarket.

K


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 4, 2012)

I talked to our local 4H bunny person, Tish. In Collier County, FL, the emphasis is on fun, raising rabbits as pets. So locally, altered rabbits and mixed breeds are allowed. Apparently, different clubs have or enforce different rules.


----------



## Trigger101 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am in 4-H and I use my yellow labrador for Obed.agility ect.. For the local club I am in they show for fun. I am thinking about keeping one of triggers baby's(I already have him/her picked out) for next year. I am allowed to use mix breeds and I have to ask if they have to be fixed or not.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 4, 2012)

I was in 4-H growing up and loved it. I showed dairy cows so I knew I could go visit Daisy Mae (yes that was her real name) on the farm, and did. Granted she was just my first but she was special.

I have had arguments with my mom over eating meat since Curly disappeared out of the pasture and we had fresh beef. Even at 9 I didn't want to eat my friends. Luckily as an adult I don't have to. 

I do think that the kids that raise animals for sale are smart and tough. Many save their earnings each year as a college fund.

I just couldn't imagine little Gary being worth much as food, his fur is fantastic though. However, I prefer my fur to stay with the original owner


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 4, 2012)

The bunny, Snowball, I surrendered to the Humane Society because I had too many females, was spayed and adopted Then she was returned because of "unrealistic expectations". Basically, the people adopted her for their spoiled little girl, then said the rabbit bit her. Snowball does not bite. Anyway, it was driving me nuts that she had been returned and was in a really small cage, with pine chips, limited hay and no litter box. 
She is the sweetest girl. So when appealing to everyone I knew to adopt her, my sil's niece is going to get a bunny for 4H. The only question they asked were about her teeth, which are good. Hopefully, the niece will definitely take her because I went and "freed" her and now we are back up to five rabbits and my hubby is ready to kill me. 
She is so sweet.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that 4-H is changing with the times. What something was founded for isn't relevant.

Brandy, your experience reminded me of what I read about Kubler-Ross, the stages-of-grief expert. She got her first experience with grief when her parents made her take what she thought were her family's 3 pet rabbits to the butcher & bring home the meat. She was especially fond of them because she was an identical triplet & the fact that she fed them made them like her the best & she wasn't used to being told apart from her sisters that way.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 5, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> I'm glad to hear that 4-H is changing with the times. What something was founded for isn't relevant.
> 
> Brandy, your experience reminded me of what I read about Kubler-Ross, the stages-of-grief expert. She got her first experience with grief when her parents made her take what she thought were her family's 3 pet rabbits to the butcher & bring home the meat. She was especially fond of them because she was an identical triplet & the fact that she fed them made them like her the best & she wasn't used to being told apart from her sisters that way.



Wow, what something was founded for isn't relevant? Who determines what's relevant and what isn't. 

4-H was founded to help youth learn about farm animals. ALL Farm animals at ALL Farm stages. This is the same thing happened to the Future Farmers of America, the Boy Scouts and the list goes on and on. Changes because someone doesn't like or feels uncomfortable about. 

Food isn't irrelevant. So hunters are bad, butchers are bad, meat is bad. Who makes up these rules? 

I'm not saying agility, and pets are wrong, it's part of it. But only part of it. You can't just block out certain things you feel uncomfortable about. You can't hide this or put it aside. Like it never happens. 

Children need to know where food comes from. They don't have to witness it. They need to know. And we do need future farmers out there to provide food. Not necessarily corporate involved. And 4-H does help children on the small country farms. And guess what folks, that's part of it. Rabbits have helped children go through college. Also rabbits have helped people put food on their table from the very beginning of time. It wasn't always, lets stop at the supermarket. 

Rabbits are an animal that needs to be honor for their part in this Country. I truly don't know what you people are afraid of. And yes, I've read the story you quoted, and it is sad, but it's not the rabbits fault. That's just part of it. 

Shortcomings of parenthood. The real hood.

k


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *LakeCondo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to hear that 4-H is changing with the times. What something was founded for isn't relevant.
> ...


People today & tomorrow decide what's relevant about the past. Otherwise we'd have children doing down in mines, etc. My grandfather only got a 4th grade education because he had to work.

And, while children need to develop some emotional callasses, they shouldn't get too callased or could become a bully etc. Parents who let children think an animal is a pet & it suddenly isn't, aren't honest parents.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 5, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *LakeCondo wrote: *
> ...




Oh I forgot,regular school teaches about being bullies. And how adults, who also happen to be parents, look the other way. Now there's learning emotional callasses.

BTW, if you don't LEARN from the Past, you seem to repeat it. But it seems the present like to change history to their own means."PC" atits finest. 

Truly a shame for our next generation. 

K


----------



## kjm84 (Apr 5, 2012)

Rabbits can be raised for many reasons. Taking a child's pet rabbit and making them turn it into dinner, is very wrong. Taking a rabbit that was meant for meat and making it dinner, is not wrong. Change is definitely good when it improves people's lives, but tradition is good as well.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

Back then, bad old government wasn't so big, so there were no child labor laws. We need to remember the past, so we don't repeat its brutality. Pretending the "good old days" of racism, women not being able to own property, etc were good .... really????? I've done a lot of genealogy & wills until the 19th century had the widow being allowed to stay on the property unless she remarried. Her purpose was to take care of the menfolk & produce a son as heir.

But people can become survivalists if they want.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 5, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Back then, bad old government wasn't so big, so there were no child labor laws. We need to remember the past, so we don't repeat its brutality. Pretending the "good old days" of racism, women couldn't own property, etc were good .... really????? But people can become survivalists if they want.



lol. Love how you twist. Boy that big government now is doing such wonderful things.lol

Thankfully people can and are becoming survivalists. That's what this Country was made from, no matter how much some want to forget. 

Regarding the OP's orginial post, it depends which 4-H and which State you will be showing your bunny on what the rules for spaying/nuetering will be. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Apr 5, 2012)

The purpose of 4-H is to promote and encourage youth to get in/stay involved with ALL forms of livestock production. You do NOT have to eat your animal, nor do you have to enter any rabbits in the meat pens. But that's defeating the entire purpose of 4-H. Why not just put your youth in your local rabbit club?

If people are against the "whys" of an organization, maybe create another one? We live in a large farming community. Our youth aren't "callous" or "bullies". They are smart individuals that know where our food comes from. Who can make smart choices about raising that food. Who sell their animals and save their money, that eventually helps pay for college. As adults, they become leaders of our future generations. That can separate the meaning of "pet" and that with "livestock." And yes, even calloused bullying youth farmers have pets. They learn about teamwork, dedication, hard work...and then reap a little reward for their efforts.

And to not divulge that you're showing a spayed/neutered animal is wrong. That's dishonesty. Is that something you really want to encourage in a youth?? The entire rabbit industry is based on honesty. I, for one, certainly would never condone lying/cheating.

I was in 4-H as a youth. Then I was a 4-H leader for MANY years. I'd take any of those "hardened, calloused, bullying" kids over just about the majority of the non-farming youth.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

My sympathies.


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 5, 2012)

wendymac wrote:


> The purpose of 4-H is to promote and encourage youth to get in/stay involved with ALL forms of livestock production. You do NOT have to eat your animal, nor do you have to enter any rabbits in the meat pens. But that's defeating the entire purpose of 4-H. Why not just put your youth in your local rabbit club?
> 
> And to not divulge that you're showing a spayed/neutered animal is wrong. That's dishonesty. Is that something you really want to encourage in a youth?? The entire rabbit industry is based on honesty. I, for one, certainly would never condone lying/cheating.



Part of us starting to project was for education. Before our project, if you asked any 4-H kid about rabbits, they would have said they were too stupid for any use other then food, which we obviously proved wrong. I get the feeling that 4-H here in Alberta must be different, since 4-H here embraces all kinds of projects (I've seen cooking, vetrinary sciences, sewing, arts and crafts and I've been a part of 4-H for 9 years myself). My main reason for doing it is that it does look good on a resume, there are a lot of other good things such as teaching public speaking and 4-H has a LOT of scholarship oppurtunities. Many things I do not get through the CRHC that are exclusive to 4-H. There is plenty of incentive.

Not saying that meat is wrong (I, personally, could never raise my own meat though...) and I do realise it happens, I just like to think that I created another option for people who want to be part of 4-H but don't want to eat their rabbits. Does 4-H there not have all the regional and national oppurtunities? My main motivation in 4-H was the scholarships.

I would like to say that that comment was more joke then serious. I don't understand why you would show an altered animal. I see now that it doesn't appear to be in jest, but it really was, I simply didn't type it out right. But there's no real point in showing an altered animal because the main reason for placings is to critique your breeding animal. Back in the day before I really started rescuing and hadn't given agility a go (Although I neer bred) I showed Babbity on recommendation from the leader we had at the time. Babbitty's a registered champion who apparently fit his breed standard very well, so I know how the entire showing thing works. Looking back, there really wasn't a point to it though since I never intended to breed. It's more just for bragging rights, I suppose, since Babbitty was a cull destined for snake food due to his energy level. Showed that you can't always tell what a rabbit will turn into at a young age.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 6, 2012)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> wendymac wrote:
> 
> 
> > The purpose of 4-H is to promote and encourage youth to get in/stay involved with ALL forms of livestock production. You do NOT have to eat your animal, nor do you have to enter any rabbits in the meat pens. But that's defeating the entire purpose of 4-H. Why not just put your youth in your local rabbit club?
> ...



Well, regarding 4-H here, the Powers to Be destroyed it. They sold the land from under them stating there wasn't enough revenue to support them, even though the funds were there. They had just received grants. So no scholarships here. The Powers to Be think farm animals are a waste of time. And look down on those people who raise them. Whether its' a 100 acre farm or just in your own backyard. Just hicks in their eyes. It's a shame. There's a lot of children out there, and not girls, but boys also who want to learn a little bit about the Earth. And living within. 

That's what they have done to our 4-H. And the biggest disgrace is they still call this the Garden State. There ain't much garden left. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 6, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> My sympathies.


Your sympathies for what? Because someone was involved with helping children learn? But it's not the way you think children should learn? 

Gee do you know the Powers to Be in New Jersey? They said the same thing as they shut the door on the children in 4-H here by selling their land right out from under them. And to what? A US Military recruiting agency. At least that's what they say it is. I have other thoughts which shall be my own. 

Oh love these changes. 

K


----------



## eclairemom (Apr 6, 2012)

My daughter will be old enough for 4H next year. Right now she could be in the Cloverbuds but both groups for her age group are only Equine. Next year there are more options but only 1 that is Agricultural in nature with no emphasis on small animals at all, although I've been told she can do a project bunnies or poultry if she chooses. Same thing going on in the adjoining county, but our pastor started a poultry group.

Personally I think it is also cruel to have a child "think" an animal is a pet when it's not. I wouldn't think that would happen that often since kids that grow up on farms know where food comes from. My grandmother raised chickens and my hen was thanksgiving dinner one year I passed and had pizza instead but I knew that she to produce eggs and then for meat. She also had a pig at one time and for 2 years I would check the trash for grocery store containers just to make sure it wasn't Sam, but that is my issue I can't eat something that I knew. Nor can I eat Bambi or Thumper not that I take issue with anyone who does.

Just a thought without agriculture we would have NO food. No meat, no veggies, no fruit and none of those soy based products that are made to taste and look like other things. And since most of our gas is now made with 10% corn there will be issues there as well.


The 4-Hs

Head, Heart, Hands, and Health are the four Hs in 4-H, and they are the four values members work on through fun and engaging programs. 

Head - Managing, Thinking
Heart - Relating, Caring
Hands - Giving, Working
Health - Being, Living


----------



## bunnychild (Apr 6, 2012)

No they can't because they say the rabbit needs to be intact.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 6, 2012)

Tracy- good post.
I loved 4-H growing up. Most of my projects were cooking, sewing, creative writing etc. I even got a trophy for my pocket pets (mice) project one year. I was so proud that I beat 40 hamsters 

I grew up with a single mom that had to work much of the time. For me, 4-H gave me a positive focus for the summer. The meetings were a place I belonged and I developed leadership skills. As I got older I helped to run my club and was even on the junior fair board my senior year, helping the fair to run smoothly. I gained self esteem and life skills my mother didn't have time to teach me. 

Yes I had an issue eating Curly because I was led to believe as the bull he wouldn't ever become food. I knew not to get close to the others in the heard. This was bad parenting, not 4-H in any way. 

The kids in 4-H I knew were hard working and very smart. They are working on educating and bettering themselves. They are out working in the barn before school rather than watching TV or playing video games. They learn that animals have to be cared for 365 days of the year, even christmas. It teaches responsibility and character. Two things I think this world needs more of.


----------



## bunnychild (Apr 6, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Meat animals? I rescued Gary from a 4-H kid that was going to kill him because he has a color DQ. He's a mini rex and just 3 pounds! Do people still use them for [email protected]#%? *gulp*


Not all 4H rabbits are meat. I have show rabbits in 4H for 3 yrs I don't make them meat and most of the other kids see them as pets they aren't required to be sold like cattle and swine.


----------



## bunnychild (Apr 6, 2012)

You are all over reacting a bit. I don't like that the animals are sold and slautered but the kids know that when they start and agree to it and though alot of them cry after they do it again next year. Why? because while they don't like saying goodbye they have learned that that is how the world is fed.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 8, 2012)

I showed rabbits in 4-H for 5 years, and yes, you are not "made" to show meat rabbits or do market sale. That is your choice. A lot of kids in 4-H don't have the opportunities to breed - only a handful of kids actually raise their own rabbits for fair, and have the sources to raise market sale animals. 

Fair-goers don't know what goes on on sale day when those kids have to go into the ring and auction off their animals. They are near the point of tears, and several break down after they leave the ring. They know what they are getting into beforehand, but when you work with an animal that long to get it show ready, you bond with it, and letting it go is still hard. 

Here, 4-H rabbits should not be spayed, even if they are in the mixed breed class. The judge CAN tell, because one of the girls I showed with had a doe that was spayed and the judge discovered this and asked. She was still able to show her, but it is preferred that they aren't spayed or neutered. 

Most fairs will not allow additional haul-ins for certain events like rabbit hopping, so the rabbit you use for rabbit hopping must be entered in fair and the conformation classes - therefore hopping rabbits also cannot be altered. If you are a part of an outside hopping club (much like Kipcha's) then altered rabbits are completely fine, and more often than not, probably best to have them altered since they are around so many other rabbits in an open area and accidents can happen in a split second. 

Emily


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr. Wranglers was a 4-H rabbit  Just thought I'd throw that in there  I didn't show him though...I believe he was shown by a little boy and then that little boy became uninterested in Wrangler...aka his name was originally "Brownie" :rollseyes SO I fell in love with him at a tack sale and took him home with me :hug2:


----------



## keebler_911 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi all! 
This may be a bit off the subject, but I have an 8 year old lop eared bun who has been the joy of my life. I unfortunately was in a bad car wreck and have to have several months of therapy. I cannot find a foster home or even a good home for her. I would be willing to get her back after my therapy, but if a wonderful person or family came forward and wanted to adopt her, it may be my only choice. Please any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have no family that can help me.

Thanks, 

Lola bunny


----------



## Annettesuter (Feb 24, 2020)

MiniLopHop said:


> Meat animals? I rescued Gary from a 4-H kid that was going to kill him because he has a color DQ. He's a mini rex and just 3 pounds! Do people still use them for [email protected]#%? *gulp*



Yes, people still love rabbit meat. And furs. 
What does 4-H mean?


----------



## rugerfuzz24 (Feb 24, 2020)

Where are you? I try to do rabbit rescues, depending the area I might be able to help!


keebler_911 said:


> Hi all!
> This may be a bit off the subject, but I have an 8 year old lop eared bun who has been the joy of my life. I unfortunately was in a bad car wreck and have to have several months of therapy. I cannot find a foster home or even a good home for her. I would be willing to get her back after my therapy, but if a wonderful person or family came forward and wanted to adopt her, it may be my only choice. Please any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have no family that can help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 24, 2020)

rugerfuzz24 said:


> Where are you? I try to do rabbit rescues, depending the area I might be able to help!


She has a post on it. I think she said she’s in south Mississippi


----------



## keebler_911 (Feb 24, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> She has a post on it. I think she said she’s in south Mississippi


Hi, yes I am in south Mississippi an our from Gulfport, MS or an hour from New Orleans, LA. I can drive to a foster depending the distance. I can provide food, hay, treats or anything she would need for her stay. I shld not be in therapy more than 2 months. I will know the exact dates in 2 weeks and can post it. Thanks in advance for all your help!!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 24, 2020)

keebler_911 said:


> Hi, yes I am in south Mississippi an our from Gulfport, MS or an hour from New Orleans, LA. I can drive to a foster depending the distance. I can provide food, hay, treats or anything she would need for her stay. I shld not be in therapy more than 2 months. I will know the exact dates in 2 weeks and can post it. Thanks in advance for all your help!!


I wish I could help! I’m in England though...


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks


keebler_911 said:


> Hi all!
> This may be a bit off the subject, but I have an 8 year old lop eared bun who has been the joy of my life. I unfortunately was in a bad car wreck and have to have several months of therapy. I cannot find a foster home or even a good home for her. I would be willing to get her back after my therapy, but if a wonderful person or family came forward and wanted to adopt her, it may be my only choice. Please any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have no family that can help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



so sorry to hear about your situation. Please contact your local chapter of the House rabbit society and ask them for a referral or other resources. Best of luck to you and your bunny.


----------



## keebler_911 (Feb 24, 2020)

Julie&Bunnies said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> so sorry to hear about your situation. Please contact your local chapter of the House rabbit society and ask them for a referral or other resources. Best of luck to you and your bunny.


Thank you! I will try that as well as the local vets to see if I can get any help or resources.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 25, 2020)

I asked the lady in the rabbit tent about the 4H rabbits. This was the answer: "We don't believe they have emotions or feelings. We have different goals than the humane society."


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Feb 26, 2020)

TreasuredFriend said:


> I asked the lady in the rabbit tent about the 4H rabbits. This was the answer: "We don't believe they have emotions or feelings. We have different goals than the humane society."



Yes... exactly why I never approve of 4H or of allowing rabbits to be given to people participating in 4H. They are just an object to them, a commodity. They are unenlightened.


----------



## majorv (Feb 26, 2020)

To some, rabbits are pets. To others, they’re livestock. They serve different purposes for different folks. That doesn’t make one any more right than the other.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Feb 27, 2020)

this is a very interesting conversation! I was thinking about showing my polish, dutch, and lop but I don't think I will any more... I didn't know a lot about that stuff! I think its kind of sad because the kids get attached... I get attached, that lady at the tent didn't know anything because rabbits do have feelings and they clearly express them, I don't think she has had a rabbit before!


----------



## Binky4eva (Feb 27, 2020)

I live in Australia and have never heard of 4 H or whatever it is called. So it all sounds a little confusing to me. But I certainly know that bunnies have feelings


----------



## Flakes (Feb 27, 2020)

Um... I’m reading a lot of “4h teaches kids about where meat comes from” or “4H was founded to get kids involved in livestock production”. Strictly speaking that is correct, but not the full story.

4H was founded because the federal government wanted to bring modern agricultural techniques and practices to farming in this country, but found that farmers were reluctant to listen to experts from the government. A lot of “I’ve always done it this way, and my father and his father... and I don’t want no elitist egg head to tell me how to farm”. Were said.

The idea of 4H was to introduce modern farming practices to the children of farmers. Parents would learn the techniques from helping their kids out, or when their kids saw them doing thing differently from what they were doing in 4H and asked questions.


----------



## majorv (Feb 27, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> this is a very interesting conversation! I was thinking about showing my polish, dutch, and lop but I don't think I will any more... I didn't know a lot about that stuff! I think its kind of sad because the kids get attached... I get attached, that lady at the tent didn't know anything because rabbits do have feelings and they clearly express them, I don't think she has had a rabbit before!



There’s nothing wrong with showing rabbits. My daughter showed rabbits, goats and lambs in FFA (similar to 4-H). Later, we both went on to show rabbits for a number of years thru ARBA. You should go to a show and learn more about it...there’s nothing wrong with getting attached to them. If we retired a rabbit from showing (and didn’t keep it as a pet) we found good homes for each of them.


----------



## Binky4eva (Feb 27, 2020)

Can I ask what "4 H" stands for????


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 27, 2020)

Binky4eva said:


> Can I ask what "4 H" stands for????



It's the name of the club (has many chapters in the US and ?elsewhere?). The name refers to the "h" words in their pledge. I found their pledge online:
_ I pledge my Head to clearer thinking, my Heart to greater loyalty, my Hands to larger service, and my Health to better living, for my club, my community, my country, and my world._​


----------



## Binky4eva (Feb 27, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> It's the name of the club (has many chapters in the US and ?elsewhere?). The name refers to the "h" words in their pledge. I found their pledge online:
> _ I pledge my Head to clearer thinking, my Heart to greater loyalty, my Hands to larger service, and my Health to better living, for my club, my community, my country, and my world._​


Thanks for that. Have never heard of it. As far as I know, doesn't exist in Australia.


----------



## Cloverhouse (Feb 28, 2020)

I know that at least in some areas I've lived (all over the USA) 4H has had different categories for rabbits. There have been meat pens, show breeding and pet categories. The youth are taught proper care and husbandry. 

I have never seen anyone involved purposely lead the kids astray, telling them an animal was a pet then selling or killing it for meat. The point of the program is to teach not traumatize. Yes, I am sure that sometimes people get attached to animals they raise for meat or sale and it can be hard when parting time comes. 

When my children were young we had both pets and livestock and they learned the difference as well as care and respect for all living things no matter the ultimate outcome for any individual plant or animal. They are all adults now who keep pets and love animals.


----------



## keebler_911 (Feb 28, 2020)

keebler_911 said:


> Thank you! I will try that as well as the local vets to see if I can get any help or resources.


Unfortunately, Mississippi does not have a chapter for the Rabbit house society. If I can’t find her help, sadly I’ll just put her down myself.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Feb 29, 2020)

that is s helpful! I have looked into it and it seems as those cases were just a one-time thing. Thank you so much for your advice, I feel a lot better!


----------

